# Fursuit Progress Tips/comments welcome



## shootmister (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi everybody I was wanting to post where I am currently at on my Fursuit, I would like some advice/tips etc.

My head: So far my head is going by pretty good but ever so slow, I just added some metal hinges because my ghetto thread hinge broke, Don't ask. 
I'm ready to start foaming more of the mask. I do have one question right now, When should I add the nose? Should I do it after the foaming or after I fur?



My tail: I just made this Saturday and It took me all day, Overall I think it turned out pretty good even tho I ran into a lot of problems but that was just because Iv never done something like this before.


I'm planning on making a full Fursuit, Its going to be a blue and white dog with some slight fox characteristics. (Real original I know )

Any comment/tips/advice would be great...... Please be nice and respectful if you post.


Pictures: http://s1201.beta.photobucket.com/user/shootmister/library/Fursuit


----------



## Dokid (Dec 10, 2012)

I see that you have the basic structure so far. The tail looks good too. 

It's very very boxy right now though. Also you should take a picture with you wearing it so we can see exactly how big it is as well.

It's very easy to make things look really big on this method which won't look very good compared to the rest of the body.


----------



## Deo (Dec 10, 2012)

I'd say if the structure is sound, and the mouth moves how you want it too (bearing in mind that fur will restrict movement), and it fits comfortably you're all set to go to the foaming stage. Remember that fur adds a good inch, so keep the foamwork a bit lean. But definitely add some cheeks because your frame is boxy at the moment. 
And I add the nose before I fur.


----------



## shootmister (Dec 10, 2012)

OK I added some pictures of it on, Yes I know the mouth holds open a bit, I cant really fix that without completely redoing the jaw but I'm hoping when I put a bit of foam on It wont be noticeable.


Should I try tucking the fur slightly under the nose or what would be the best way to go about that?
I was shaping the foam for the cheeks when my hinge broke so IL put the cheeks on soon, IL probably update this post when I'm done foaming.


----------



## shootmister (Dec 12, 2012)

Anyone else have some advice they can give me?


----------



## Dokid (Dec 12, 2012)

It still seems really really boxy. also the part where the muzzle and face meet is really extremely steep. 

Work on adding more shape the head.


----------



## shootmister (Dec 12, 2012)

Ya I noticed the nose to the forehead seemed pretty steep, Iv just been hoping when I add foam I could make it look better.

But with the box part are you mainly talking about the cheek areas or the muzzle too?

Sorry I'm trying to plan out what needs to be done before I continue.


----------



## Dokid (Dec 12, 2012)

shootmister said:


> Ya I noticed the nose to the forehead seemed pretty steep, Iv just been hoping when I add foam I could make it look better.
> 
> But with the box part are you mainly talking about the cheek areas or the muzzle too?
> 
> Sorry I'm trying to plan out what needs to be done before I continue.



Yep cheek and muzzle. If you want I can link you to a video of my fursuit process.


----------



## shootmister (Dec 12, 2012)

Dokid said:


> Yep cheek and muzzle. If you want I can link you to a video of my fursuit process.



Sure it can't hurt.


----------



## Dokid (Dec 17, 2012)

Here you go

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kt7SCakeJ9I[/yt]


----------



## Wereling (Dec 19, 2012)

Well I was gonna give some
Advice but I see Dokid is here xD but here's some tips
-Smooth out the mask edges and do the muzzle a few inches shorter to make it a bit more dog like
-Put the nose of ATFTER furring
-Whenever u add foam on and it looks good put fur over it (just put over to see how it looks) and see how you like it
-Shave down your fur after furring to give it a more groomed look but not too much or you'll see the backing(Matrices has a BRILLIANT guide on how to shave fur though it takes a while the outcome is very good looking)


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 19, 2012)

i'm making my first suit too, so i can't really help you there. i can give you tips on sewing though:

-make sure your fur lays the right way! look at all of your reference photos (you DO have those, right?) and make sure the nap is going the right way.
-BACKSTICH BACKSTITCH BACKSTITCH!  whenever you start and finish a seam, whether you're machine or hand sewing, make sure you secure the end and the beginning! it will pop out with all the stress you put on it. 
-if there are places that get more "stressed" it couldn't help to reinforce the stitching, like the straps on the tail for example, the tail is going to be constantly pulling on that seam, so run over it with a few more stitches so it won't pop off. 
-make sure when you cut out your pieces to sew you leave enough seam allowance, which i see by your tail you probably figured that out 
by the way your tail looks great! i love the idea of putting the little flap on the top, smart!


----------

